# Great hunt this morning!



## Mabren2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Had good action all morning, and finally called this guy in just before 10 am. He had 4 beards totaling about 31.5". This makes my first multi-bearded bird, and called him in with a walnut ceramic over glass that I made.

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160420_102212766.jpg

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160420_100011312_HDR.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice bird and call- congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 20, 2016)

Very cool. I never knew that they had those beards. Can you do anything with them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice bird, nice call. Congrats on a successful hunt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 20, 2016)

Awesome bird. 4 beards is awesome. Doubles aren't that uncommon, but 4 is pretty rare. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a stud! And isn't it awesome doing it with your own call!!



Jim Beam said:


> Very cool. I never knew that they had those beards. Can you do anything with them?



I would do a shadow box for the fan outta old barnwood and then display the beards in shotgun hulls across the front.

Like this:

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2016)

Four beards!? Amazing...I have never seen that before. Congrats!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 20, 2016)

I have got a 2 bed but never even thought of a four. Good bird and good hunt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 20, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> That is a stud! And isn't it awesome doing it with your own call!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome display Barry!


----------



## Mabren2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Very cool. I never knew that they had those beards. Can you do anything with them?



I think I am going to do a full mount on this one. I have wanted one for a while, and I think a bird with four beards like this that I killed with my call will be hard to top.



Wildthings said:


> That is a stud! And isn't it awesome doing it with your own call!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Barry! That is an awesome idea, and great layout. I would love to have something like that to display some beards and a couple calls as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

